# Saw this today...



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Saw this at a petrol station, noticed the high ride height, tiny discs, who is he fooling?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

You're right , that Peugeot looks like it could be a kit car :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> You're right , that Peugeot looks like it could be a kit car :thumb:


Or is it an MR2? It has a Tbar roof. From the looks of it anyway.
If it IS a 406 coop, he wants his backside smacking.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Couldn't even spell Ferrari on the number plate hehehe. Should say MR2 should it... I'm not sure


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

It can`t be can it? Is it a Scania ?


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

My car check app comes back as a 2L mr2!
1999


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

DVLA says its a 2 litre 1990 Toyota in red. Looks like a mr2.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Im not sure I understand why someone would go to so much trouble to make something it clearly isn't but if it brings joy and pleasure to the owner, he can stick two fingers up to the rest of the world.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks like a Peugeot partner to me


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

I know yeah, but, I dont like him thinking that I am admiring his Ferrari, I was admiring his MR2...


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Should have just shouted to him. "Nice mr2 mate".


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Danman said:


> I know yeah, but, I dont like him thinking that I am admiring his Ferrari, I was admiring his MR2...


Life's too short to worry about who's thinking what.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

S63 said:


> Life's too short to worry about who's thinking what.


That's why I'm going bald and don't care


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

PugIain said:


> That's why I'm going bald and don't care


Going bald not so good....bald though is cool:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

S63 said:


> Going bald not so good....bald though is cool:thumb:


It's not so bad. Could be worse. I could think wearing pink shirts is acceptable.
The plan is, when it becomes obvious, shaved head and long beard


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

it's defo an MR2 2L registered on 11/3/99 :lol:


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

Deffo a MR2......theres one around here looks exactly the same


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice effort though, there are a load of crappy super car replicas that look a lot worse


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Would be even better if you saw him sticking the black pump in lol.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Seems legit


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

My F40 only took me 2 days to complete:wave:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

But I wouldn't mind owning this:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the F355 didn't have a T-bar roof, it was a completely removable section. It was the body colour too IIRC, so that would have been a give away for me. I reckon the windows give it away too. Oh and the interior.

Has to be said you can spot the F360 replicas a mile off, and the MR2 F430 replicas are even worse, the are a completely different shape. The MR2 F355's are actually quite convincing if you don't look close enough, so it makes you wonder where Ferrari got the idea and chassis/body shape from?

I don't slag off replicas though. I would LOVE a Caterham/Westfield Lotus 7 replica and the Cobra kit cars aren't shabby either.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> My F40 only took me 2 days to complete:wave:


That should be burnt!! lol


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

MatrixGuy said:


> That should be burnt!! lol


They did a drop top version too!:car:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Prefer the pug partner escapade, had one myself so practical i had to have another but a MKII


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

woodybeefcake said:


> I don't slag off replicas though. I would LOVE a Caterham/Westfield Lotus 7 replica and the Cobra kit cars aren't shabby either.


Or Shelby Either...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

S63 said:


> Going bald not so good....bald though is cool:thumb:


^ however. If he tried to HIDE it by having a hair transplant, that would put him in the same category as the MR2/wannabe Ferrari driver?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

You can get far more accurate kits than that these days, and you can cut the t-bar to get a one piece roof like the real car. You can get genuine alloys, coilovers to the correct ride height, headlights in the right place etc and interior, though the F355 interior is a bit ugly and 99% of peeps won't notice anyway. I've always thought they look better when they're not resale red.

406 to 360/430 is a bad idea due to the kit supplier being rubbish, great product, terrible business nouse, now under new management, but same name.

MK3 MR2 to 360/430 vert is the best by one particular manufacturer who are leagues ahead of the rest and also do cougar to 430 scud/458 now.

I considered the MK3 MR2 to 360 vert when I was buying my Porsche, just for running costs but I actually couldn't afford it :lol: They'd only just come out and I'd have wanted a 6 speed MR2 which were still only 5 or so years old then. You can build one today for under 20k all in with a pro paint job and a decent non write off car underneath and you get all the MR2 benefits or cheap servicing, good fuel economy and reliability with better handling due to the increased track (less lift off oversteer) and a properly engineered convertible roof (not electric) and the engine cover with what appears to be an engine underneath. You can even get spaced out bigger brakes if you don't want fake discs etc and a full leather interior with the dash vents in place. And you can leave it places, you don't feel scared to drive it, you'll actually get to use it!

You won't get the noise obviously, and the tax disc won't say Ferrari on it, otherwise it's 80% Ferrari ownership experience with 20% of the bills, but you need to get the best kit and build it well otherwise you end up with what's in the picture.

Part of me still wants to do it, and I'd have a nice car that doesn't rust that I could use everyday, but it wouldn't quite beat my Porsche without either a V6 or a supercharger :driver:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

£20k though? You could get a 355 for £30k!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, but you couldn't run it on a budget could you? low teens mpg, £2000 a year to service it, engine out to change the cambelt etc etc

And 20k is for a 430 rep which are still about 65k :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I wonder how 'mods' to this extreme reflect on the Insurance of his Toyota


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

It should strictly speaking be on a specialist kit car policy and no longer be registered as a Toyota and have undergone an SVA/IVA test, but chances are if its an older kit, it'll say MR2 with non factory bodykit, though that probably wouldn't wash in the event of a claim due to the Italian badges :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A friend had an A4 tdi with an RS4 kit. He also added the RS4 badges and mirrors. His car was stolen and recovered and the insurance company refused to pay out!!

Lesson learned i'd say! 

On a more related note I saw an MR2 355 at a car show beside a real 355 - the interior was pretty easy to spot, although by the sound of it you can spec that up accordingly. The other think I noticed, as Cookie Monster has said, you get an engine cover that looks like an engine. What i could see was the glass/perspex rear deck with an artificial ferrari looking 'cover' over the toyota engine. Looked spot on for what it is and personally I love them as a kit car!

Cooks


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Having a replica Ferrari must be like marrying a Ladyboy....might look good from some angles and might fool a few people occasionally but you'd always know it was a fake. Best to always stick to original parts in my opinion. 

(not speaking from personal experience in either case, I hasten to add!)


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

majcas84 said:


> Having a replica Ferrari must be like marrying a Ladyboy....might look good from some angles and might fool a few people occasionally but you'd always know it was a fake. Best to always stick to original parts in my opinion.
> 
> (not speaking from personal experience in either case, I hasten to add!)


:lol::lol:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Yeah, but you couldn't run it on a budget could you? low teens mpg, £2000 a year to service it, engine out to change the cambelt etc etc
> 
> And 20k is for a 430 rep which are still about 65k :thumb:


I'm guessing you haven't had your Porsche serviced yet 😊


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I've had it for 7 years and 60k miles 

Nothing on a 1980 911 I can't do myself, only big bill so far has been a new alternator at £400 :thumb: Regular servicing is nothing complicated at all.

If it was a new Porsche, the cost wouldn't be comparable which is what makes a rep look like better value, but in my position its only fuel which costs more


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Ah, I'm on my iPad so missed the 80's Porsche. Anyway apols for going off topic!


----------

